# Please pray for little Aeron, who was very early.



## mountainlion

Friends of ours have just had a little boy very early.
Aeron weighs just 900g.
He is a fighter, and has made it so far.
Please can you pray for Aeron, and also for his lovely parents, that they will have the strength, courage and help they need, especially as they have a toddler to look after as well.
Thanks,
The Mountainlion family.


----------



## Dibley

Aw of course I will Mountainlion 

It's so amazing how such a little wee one can keep fighting -  oh please God may your angels protect him and help him to grow stronger day by day!  

I'll put baby Aeron on my special   list and promise to   for him (and his loving family) every morning this week 

Take care hun,

Love Dibs xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

being said for Aeron, his family and also for you too, so you can continue to support them.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Guest

Mountainlion... 

thinking of you and your friends threw this difficult time.... 

i     that beautiful baby Aeron gains strenght and has a speed recovery and has good health....


----------



## mountainlion

[by Mr mountainlion]
Just to let you know that Aarons blood pressure has now stabilised, and tomorrow he will be a week old. His condition was stable when I last heard this morning. Obviously it is still early days, so we will pray for gods continued blessing.
Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts.

Mountainlion and several of the local ladies are helping out with meals, shopping and childcare.


----------



## Dibley

Aw thanks Mr Mountainlion for updating us about baby Aaron 

I'm so pleased to hear that his blood pressure has stabilised, that's great news! 
I will continue to   for the little wee man 

And here's a special   for Mrs Mountainlion and her friends for all that they are doing...what a generous bunch of ladies! 

Love Dibs xx


----------



## Cate1976

Have been   for Aeron and his family.  Glad that he's stabilised and am   that he continues to do well.


----------



## **Tashja**

Oh massive love and prayers going to Aeron and his faamily 

How early was he - 900g is sooo tiny

T xx


----------



## mountainlion

Thank you to everyone for your prayers.

Aaron is breathing by himself which is fantastic, and he has already moved from intensive to the special baby unit downstairs. He is in a really good special baby unit, and another friend a few years ago had their 26 week baby looked after very well there.

Mum came home today, which obviously was hard for her leaving Aaron there,but she has a son at home to look after as well. Dad is really positive, and is certain prayer has been the turning point and the reason Aaron was stabilised so quickly, and able to be transferred at such an early stage.

[I believe Aaron is 27 weeks 0, his birth being delayed by about 4 days which allowed steroids etc]


----------



## Cate1976

Wow.  PRAISE GOD, that is a miracle.   that Aeron continues to do well.


----------



## Wicklow

for you all. Looks like God is doing amazing things within that family.xxx
Ruth


----------



## hbrodie

for aeron and his family


----------



## Dibley

Fanatstic news! 

 that he continues to go from strength to strength 

Love Dibs x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Mountainlion

That is FANTASTIC news.  Thank God that Aeron is getting stronger, and  it continues.

Julie
XXX


----------



## **Tashja**

Still thinking of Aeron  

So happy he has stabalized - he sounds like a little trooper 

T xx


----------



## Sasha B

Baby Aeron and his family are in my prayers. Amazing that he stabalised to quickly. Praise God!

Sasha xxx


----------



## sk

will keep him in our prayers 
x x x x


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

sending lots of prayers aeron and family. xoxoxoxo


----------



## mountainlion

Aarons had a good week and he has put on 40g over the past week. Prior to this he had lost weight and dropped below his birth weight because he couldn't keep his feeds down. Mum has been able to express some milk and this is being supplemented in with his tube feeding. He is looking well, and has his eyes open now. He also doesn't have much more than his feeding tube connected now, and is off oxygen.
There is obviously still some way to go, but things are looking good, and we thank everyone for remembering Aaron in their prayers.
The Mountainlion family.


----------



## Dibley

Fantastic news!!! 
And the fact that he has put on weight is just great 

Still keeping him & his family in my thoughts &  

Love Dibs x


----------



## Cate1976

Briliant news. Praying that Aeron continues to do well.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, that's fantastic news.  Thank you so much for keeping us updated.

 he continues to feed well, gain weight, and that he will be home soon.

Love
Julie
XXX


----------



## mountainlion

[written by Mountainlions DH]
Just to update you on Aarons progress;
Aaron was quite poorly and losing weight again and had limb swelling 3 weeks ago, but after a blood transfusion has made great and steady progress. His weight is now rising steadily and he now has doubled his birth weight and weighs 1850 grams, which is fantastic! We are still praying for further improvements in his oxygen levels. His parents are really positive and grateful.

Mountainlion gave birth tonight to a 9lb girl. The birth was quick but with complications including cord strangulation, but our prayers were answered and the baby made it and resucitated successfully. Both Mountainlion and baby are now doing really well,and there are no further concerns over the baby.

Great to hear Dibleys news, and we wish her all the best, and will remember her in our prayers.

The Mountainlion family.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Mountainlion's DH -   on your fantastic news - so glad that despite some complications things went really well and you have a lovely little girl.  Hope it won't be too long before the Mountainlion family are all home together.

Thanks also for updating us on Aaron's progress - he's certainly been through an awful lot, poor little man, but so good to hear that he's gaining weight now.  Glad his parent's are really feeling positive & I hope his oxygen levels improve & he continues to gain weight & strength.

X


----------



## Dibley

To Mr & Mrs Mountainlion - woohoo great news!   



So pleased for you both and  you will all be home together soon! 

Am still  for baby Aaron & family - pleased to hear he's still fighting strong and that his weight is steadily improving 

Thanks for your best wishes 

Enjoy this special time 

Love Dibs x


----------



## mountainlion

Just to let you know that Aaron came home from hospital yesterday, so thankyou everyone for praying and thinking of Aaron over the past few months.
It is lovely that he is home in time for Christmas.
Thanks again,
The Mountainlions.


----------



## Wicklow

fantastic news - what a wonderful christmas you will all have xxxx


----------



## Cate1976

Praise God, Fantastic news, hope Aeron and his family have a great Christmas


----------



## mountainlion

Just as a final post; Aaron came out in time for Christmas with his family. He didn't need to be on oxygen when he went home, and he is really thriving now. I saw him at church with his family the other week, and you would never guess he was premature, let alone under 2lb when born. He was just a chubby looking happy and content baby, with very proud parents.
Thanks for everyones thoughts and prayers.
Mountainlion.


----------



## Cate1976

Praise God: That is fantastic news, I was only wondering yesterday how Aeron was doing. So pleased he was home in time for Christmas as well.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, that is GREAT news.  So pleased to hear he was home in time for Christmas and is now thriving.


----------

